# The Eastern Clans



## Uminya (May 8, 2005)

*kicks open the door and throws a briefcase down on the table*

Well well, let's see if this is going to work. I don't expect it to, since the RPs on TTF/MERPG have been on a slow, but steady slide into hopelessly inactive obscurity.

I'm starting an RP. A serious one. Dwarves are going to be the main characters. It will take place somewhere in the East, with one of the four clans that aren't mentioned in Tolkien's works. Easterlings would also be acceptable characters, as well as anything else you think you can make work.

If you want to play something, let me know here in this thread. I'm not going to work on a plot until I know that there are even people around to play with.


----------



## YayGollum (May 8, 2005)

Well, I happen to be achingly desperate to start any R. P. G. thing, and even though I usually like to see an idea for a plot, I shall toss my name into this thread to perhaps move things along. I have Dwarf and Easterling characters, but since I don't know anything about the plot, I am not sure if their personalities would even fit. But then, I have other characters that could fit into just about any game.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 8, 2005)

I'd also be willing to take a minor to medium role.

Any idea on the basic outline of the story?


----------



## Kementari (May 8, 2005)

I think I'd be able to play a short role as well


----------



## Ghorim (May 8, 2005)

I'd be glad to help out here as well. Anything dwarf-related is pretty much right up my alley. If this story has anything to do with the thing that began on the old MERPG board (the festival at Dale), I could still contribute Ghorim, Jari, and Rukin, as well as any other more experienced dwarves that might be needed. 

Just keep us posted, Cir. Nice briefcase, by the way.


----------



## Uminya (May 8, 2005)

Ok, good, good. Nice to see some good people showing up.

The plot idea that sprang to my mind just a moment ago was for a party of dwarves from Erebor/Iron Hills to go on (at this point the plot is now evolving as I type) an expedition after reading in an ancient text that some mysterious clan (one of the Seven) in the East has the secret to making some fantastic metal or gem or something along those lines, and the dwarves have to go and find the clan and get them to assist with making this thing or finding it or whatever. Dwarves are really greedy, so the premise of the plot doesn't have to be to save the world or anything very overplayed like that. All they're going to go for is money, when you get right down to it. But that's a dwarf for you, so it shouldn't be any big surprise.

If you like dwarves and want to play one, you've come to the right place. I'm tired of all these stories that focus on goody two-shoe freakin elves and Edain and hobbits. Dwarves always get put on the back burner or, at best, are a side-act. This is the chance for the Khazad to be the complete and utter focus of a story.

Absolutely no elven characters. No hobbits at all, either. Humans could be a side character at best. In addition to Easterlings, Orcs could come into the story at a later point (after the party moves out of Dwarven lands, perhaps).


----------



## Ghorim (May 8, 2005)

Ah ha! Looks like we'll be leaving the kids behind, in that case. I'm thinking that a more veteran group will be needed here. Let's see... is this story taking place in the Fourth Age?


----------



## YayGollum (May 8, 2005)

Yes, that is a good question. Also, from the bits that have been written about ideas, I doubt very much that my only Dwarf type character would be welcome. He is utterly useless in all Dwarf type specialties. It also sounds like the Easterlings would understandably come into the story a bit later, and my Easterling character wouldn't be hanging out with other Easterlings anyways. Pretty much all of my characters are Outcasts. Which makes them more fun. How's about I bring in my favorite, the Beorning who really admires Dwarves and would actually be a good representative of that race if only he was one? There is also my crazy Dwarf Ainur thing that is also a vampire, but I doubt that he would be interested. oh well. The Beorning it is, unless you people decline that offer or prefer a really young and useless and elf-loving Dwarf. *is sickened by his own character*


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 9, 2005)

It would be my personal preference if the story wasn't taking place in the 4th age. Anything but...as I don't find it as exciting as the other three ages, with all the supernatural evil gone. But it's up to the thread starter, of course.


----------



## YayGollum (May 10, 2005)

Why believe that all of the supernatural evil is gone? I have read nothing that informs me of that boring fate. There were plenty of supernatural as well as evil beasties still running about after poor Smeagol killed the evil torturer Sauron. Orcs and trolls and Uruk-Hai and Olog-Hai and the Mouth of Sauron, perhaps.  oh well. Most people enjoy making R. P. G. things set in the Fourth Age because they have more freedom, less book events to dodge. You can have an achingly beautiful story in any age, with any amount of evil and supernatural types still clinging to life, though.


----------



## Bethelarien (May 10, 2005)

I'm in, Cir. I've got an Easterling (I'll have to tweak him a bit) and I can come up with a dwarf, I'm sure. Maybe you could give me a hand? I've never played one before.

This looks like a promising RPG.


----------



## Uminya (May 11, 2005)

*thinks* We could easily place the RP in the early Third or late Second ages. Definitely not 4th age. Way too overplayed. Since it deals primarily with Dwarves, what is happening in the world of Elves and Western Men really doesn't matter worth a spit, so we'll be flexible on what we can do (not by bending Tolkien's world, but rather by not having to worry about bloody details).

I would really like for as many dwarves to play as possible, with other races coming in later (read that as: _"you're going to play a bloody dwarf for once because I want a plethora of dwarves"_). Yay, I'm sure we'd have room for your dwarf, as all dwarves are solitary except when they've agreed to work together to get rich (after which of course they go back to being solitary and greedy). I don't think Beornings would have much of a showing prior to Beorn, soo....

Also, I don't want this to be a stuffy, boring RP. Dwarves have a sense of humor, and they have friends and do things like that. I want us to have fun foremost. Now, I'm not saying I want the quality to lack, but I don't want the plot to lack either.


----------



## Ghorim (May 11, 2005)

Hmm... well, I hate to be a stuffy Tolkien purist (seriously... I try never to play this role), but if we're talking late 2nd/early 3rd Ages, the primary residences of the Dwarves would be in Khazad-dum and the Grey Mountains, and not Erebor/Iron Hills. It's a minor point, really... we could just say mid-to-late 3rd Age (before Smaug's sack of the Lonely Mountain), and by then the Dwarves would have officially colonized Erebor/Iron Hills. 

Again, just a minor note. Enough of this historical accuracy, then!


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 12, 2005)

Ghorim, there are seven houses of Dwarves, those of Khazad-dum (Durin's kind) are the most well known to us. I think what Ciryaher wants to explore is those houses far into the east that rarely, if ever, enter into the tales we've read. I believe these eastern houses are more or less independent of what was going on with Khazad-dum, etc.


----------



## Ghorim (May 12, 2005)

Oh yeah, I understand that, it's just that Erebor and the Iron Hills weren't officially 'founded' (whatever that entails) until later on in the Third Age. All I was saying was that if we wanted this party of characters to hail from those two locales, it would make more sense to set the story after they were officially colonized. As for the tribe(s) of Dwarves who live East of those two places, anything goes, really. 

But hey, whenever Cir wants to set it works for me. I'm not going to raise a big fuss about it.


----------



## Uminya (May 12, 2005)

We could just as easily have the Dwarves start out from the Blue Mountains or Khazad-Dum. If we started from the Blue Mountains, maybe we could go around to the north and have a bit of adventure in the Hills of Angmar, Gundabad, Grey Mountains, and the Withered Heath (always wondered about that place).

And we would also be able to do it in an earlier age starting from one of those places as well, which is good.

Note that yes, the idea of the story is to look at at least one of the four "lost" clans of Dwarves and to have a good time of it as well. I really like the results of who has shown interest so far; it is very promising for a quality story to evolve.


----------



## YayGollum (May 14, 2005)

I always thought that the Withered Heath would be a great place for dragons to call home. I happen to have a pathetic dragon character, too.   Anyways, I see no reason for thinking that Beorn was the first shapeshifty bear thing. They are only called Beornings because Beorn was the first to become halfway famous. The rest were secretive and intelligent and peaceful and hiding in the Vale Of Anduin. There could have been plenty before him. Not a huge deal, though. Since you want to focus on Dwarves, I shall play my Dwarf character.


----------



## Uminya (May 14, 2005)

Very good, very good. We might be able to fit a dragon in, we'll just have to see how things turn out.

I think we can start thinking about starting soon...so, if anyone wants to submit a character, just post it here in this thread. I'll have one soon, I need to think on it some, though  Don't want to be premature, hehe.


----------



## YayGollum (May 14, 2005)

Name: Boffin

Race/Sex: Dwarf/Male

Appearance: defitely more fat than muscle on him, too sickeningly innocent looking to look very smart, blue eyes most often looking off into space, golden hair, long and not very neat beard, colorful clothes that might look good at a formal dinner under a not very well made coat of mail (the clothes are under that, not the dinner), has an outrageous looking helm that was only used by his ancestors in ceremonies

Personality: absent-minded, loyal, friendly to pretty much anyone, sickeningly innocent, admires elves, is embarrassed and self-conscious in front of most Dwarves. He makes me sick most of the time.

Weapons: just a mace and dagger, sorry

History: born to a rich family from whereever we're starting, he was given some expensive tutors, but he wasn't a very fast learner and was just embarassing the other Dwarves by being around, so he was eventually cast out of the mountain to learn some common sense, ran into an
adventuring group of elves and humans, helped them out, learned to appreciate elf type stuffs, found out that he had a talent for understanding what they had to teach, learned a few of their languages, hung out with them for a while but got homesick enough to be persuaded by the elves (who were getting tired of him always hanging around) to try to live among Dwarves again.

Other: gots a white and gold pony named Pooftop that he got from some elves


----------



## Uminya (May 14, 2005)

Name: Zûbrim

Race/Sex: Dwarf/Male

Appearance: Rather thin for a dwarf, he sports a blue beard on his gaunt face that is made all the more strange by a pair of icy-blue eyes. He tends to dress in grey clothing.

Personality: A dwarf of quiet ambition, Zûbrim prefers to be amiable and friendly, rather than ferociously competitive. Even so, he is a dwarf of few words.

Weapons: Stout shortbow, handaxe

History: Zûbrim, son of Zûbrin, was raised as a silversmith in the halls of the Dwarves of the Ered Luin. As a young dwarf, he found himself enjoying frequent and prolonged hikes through the mountains, living off of the land and hunting game with his bow. Soon he found his services as a skinner, which he enjoyed doing, more in demand than as a silversmith, and so he changed his "career", much to his father's displeasure. However, being of stiff neck and greedy coffer, Zûbrim took the more profitable (and enjoyable) profession and stuck with it.

As an expert in the outdoors, Zûbrim is most likely to join the rumored expedition as a guide.


----------



## Kementari (May 15, 2005)

My Characters:

Name: Owin
Race: Dwarf
Sex: Male
Age 250

Appearance: Small, thin, hunched shoulders, sharp grey eyes with a long grey beard, going bald, what little hair he does have grows in a monkish fashion around his head. Wears rich clothes and jewelry 

Personality: He makes up for his small stature by acting intimidating and using a loud deep voice. He is very conservative, judgemental and suspicious, but cares deeply for his people and for their common good

Weapons: sword and very fancy walking stick

History: He was born in a remote mountain village in the North-West. He became a metalworker like his family before him and soon became renowned at his skill with both delicate and powerful objects. When he was about middle aged the town was ravaged by a small orc band, most of his family died, but being one of the richest and most influential people in the village he took charge and helped them to rebuild. He soon became a powerful leader and even a spiritual leader, as it was sometimes common in ancient or remote cultures for blacksmiths to perform wedding ceremonies, since they were able to blend two precious metals together to make something strong and lasting, and he eventually became the sheriff of the town. 

Name: Brian
Race: Dwarf
Sex: Male
Age: 50 (dwarf equivalent of about 19)

Appearance: Small and a lil chubby in the face and belly; large, protruding blue eyes, curly auburn hair, short beard, delicate expressive mouth. Cleancut but plainly dressed, leather workers jacket with lots of pockets. 

Personality: Quiet, thoughtful, shy, not terribly friendly, fiercely loyal to close companions, likes to laugh, make a surprising comment here and there

Weapon: short sword, prefers not to fight unless absolutely necessary.

History: He is the grandson of Owin. Both his parents died in the orc raid on his village. His father and mother had been intellectuals and scholars and had always wanted to travel and see new places much to the displeasure of Owin. Brian has inherited their questioning intelligence. After the death of his parents he came under his grandfather care and eventually became his apprentice. 

Name: Zion
Race: Human/Easterling
Sex: Female
Age: 18

Appearance: Thin, tall, light brown skin, long dark hair, large brown eyes, small aquiline nose, full lips, overall dove-like appearance. Wears long flowing robes and a veil; only her hands and eyes are visible.

Personality: Stubborn but fragile at heart, temperamental, independent, defiant, fearless; has power over men and uses it to her advantage, but only leads them on never letting them be satisfied. She has no real friends and tends to dislike everyone accept small children and animals

History: Very typical story. She was the youngest daughter of a rich clan leader. Sala, a rich powerful man from another clan asked for her in marriage when she was only 15 and she haughtily refused. Her father disowned her and she had to live in the village as a slave hiding her identity, but she was bitterly content. Sala however became obsessed with her and her refusal, and sought her out everywhere. 3 years later when he had began making conquests and taking over local villages he was still not satisfied without her, and her look over her fathers great village in violent revenge. He interrogated and killed almost every woman in the village until her found her, and took her for a concubine. However once he had her he soon lost interest, and Zion was left in his huge lonely castle to brood over bitter revenge on all the local clans.


----------



## Uminya (May 15, 2005)

All good, keep them coming.

I've made the first post in the thread. After you put up a profile, go ahead and post your entrance so we can get this started.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (May 16, 2005)

Well hellooooo, Cir and crew! It is summer and the demands of school have withered away...

I'd be interested in joining this adventure (Cir will advocate my interest in learning about the Eastern clans) but a trip to France this summer will get in the way. What about a character or two who would have a temporary role? Any ideas are welcome.

And theres something nice about being back on this board... so many great memories.


----------



## Ghorim (May 16, 2005)

Name: Dvarim


Race/Sex: Dwarf/Male

Age: 234

Appearance: He bears a long, distinguished-looking light gray beard. His eyes convey a sense of weariness, of burden, coupled with the grim determination of a battle-tested soldier. His right eye seems to be locked in a permanent squint. He has a slight limp that he conceals from pride.

Personality: A good dwarvish sense of stubbornness with a selfish streak thrown in for good measure. He is not without a sense of humor, but a blight has fallen upon his happiness as of late, and he is locked in a gloom that he has yet to dispel.

Weapons: One standard, double-sided battle axe.

History: Dvarim was once a celebrated soldier in the army of the Ered Luin. He ascended the ranks with a might supernatural, seemingly untouchable in battle. For a great time he was a stranger to any kind of sorrow, for his life seemed to proceed from one victory to the next. But time proved cruel to the soldier, obscuring Dvarim’s legacy in dust and saddling his body with injuries, from chronic knee problems to a bad back. Stooped and bent, he struggled to regain his stature of times past, but old age still managed to weigh him down. Soon, the time came for him to choose whether to struggle on, or to call it a career...


----------



## Uminya (May 16, 2005)

Ah, it's my beloved Dirty Frenchman! Yes, you may take a temporary role so you don't have to worry about leaving for your nasty trip to Frankreich.


----------



## Uminya (May 29, 2005)

Just a friendly reminder that "The Eastern Clans" _is_ accepting more characters...if you'd like to get in on the RP (which I don't think is too stuffy, nor too silly) you're more than welcome to drop a profile here in this thread and join in. The power of Mahal compels you!


----------



## YayGollum (May 31, 2005)

An annoyed reminder from myself ---> Try to remember that I hate my Boffin character, okay? I wish that I had a strong Dwarf type character. He happens to be achingly pathetic. Dwarves are my second favorite Tolkien used race. This one is disgraceful. I hate elves. He likes them, not me. When I wrote my first Dwarf type profile, Boffin is what came up. I did not choose it. oh well. Excuse me. Would this be too outlandish? Am merely attempting to stick with an authentic Dwarf type feel, which I am a fan of. Do not think that I am a Boffin fan! *hides*  

Name: Slatybattfast

Race/Sex: Ainur, Dwarf, vampire/Male

Appearance: looks like your average Dwarf, maybe a little taller and stronger, though, long and black and neat beard that has grown almost to the ground, wears a simple robe and headband for his beautiful and long and black hair, sandals, black eyes, fangs

Weapons: A pair of hook swords

Personality: full of despair and reminiscence and regret and self-loathing, very sad but determined, a vigilante type, not senselessly sacrificing but organized and cold and grand, always thinking and very focused, annoyed when distracted, but when he gets distracted well enough, he gets better

History: born after the beginning of time but early enough to help out with world construction, took the form of a Dwarf since he had heard of the idea of making them and felt very similar to how their personalities were supposed to be, Mel sent vampires to recruit more evil type help, but this guy went crazy when they bit him and couldn't be controlled, so they took him to those enchanted islands that made him sleep to cool down, they intended to come back for him when Mel returned and could deal with him, but they must have forgotten, much distractions, I am sure, a giant eagle saved him and brought him to Middle Earth, where he is determined to destroy all evil and help out the Dwarves that he admires so much.

He is normally seen with this other character of mine, which seemed to have been considered for an appearance later in the story. Here is that guy's profile, too. 

Name: Parvus

Race/Sex: Dragon/Male

Appearance: long and thin and snake-like, longer than your average horse but shorter, has small black scales, yellow eyes, pathetic looking nubs where wings should be, long and thin and clever fingers with small claws.

Weapons: just his teeth and claws and tail. I guess you could count his poisonous breath, but that would only kill someone if they hung around him for a while in an enclosed area, it could just make people woozy at first.

Personality: cautious and nervous and weaselly. Very fun. Always thinking that people are out to get him just because he's a dragon. Nervous around anyone who might look anywhere near threatening. Around people who aren't, he'd just be nice and playful.

History: a very young dragon born in the southern tip of the Dark Lands, his parents were the big and scary and fire-breathing and winged types, when his parents were disappointed in him and his siblings felt like eating
him, he crawled away and was discovered by a wandering peddler (Numenorean) who is just here to move things along and raised him on the outskirts of some city, that guy conveniently died for the sake of this
history because of the poisonous breath and Parvus had to leave before anyone found him. He was taken from the Dark Lands on a boat full of Outcasts, and now he wanders around Middle Earth with nothing better to do but steal whatever food he can find since there aren't many safe places for him.


----------



## Ghorim (Jun 1, 2005)

*Capsules on Dvarim's Company, Froli:*


Thuri:


Dvarim's old friend, he is a dwarf of quiet wisdom who enjoys life's simpler pleasures when off duty. Even in his prime, Thuri was no axemaster, and perhaps his talents were even overrated a bit, since fighting alongside Dvarim at his peak could make even the most common of foot soldiers appear to be minor heroes. Still, due to his experience and dependability, Thuri gained promotion to a general's elite unite in his later years, and has served it faithfully ever since. He has great concern for Dvarim, for he does not know whether the old legend could ever fully accept retirement. Thuri actually has a healthy-sized family, though he rarely informs others of this fact. Though he is a widower, Thuri is blessed with two daughters and three grandchildren. He wears standard issue army garb and has a gray beard.

Halak:


A soldier with a natural talent in battle, Halak received the fast track to an elite unit. Besides his well-tested prowess with his axe, Halak provides intangible support with his sense of humor and not easily shaken morale. These stengths developed as a means of coping with his troubled family life, as both his father and older brother were slain in separate battles. Now with only his elderly mother left to care for, Halak is fueled by his fierce compassion for her, and uses much of his salary to keep her living comfortably. Of course, he tells this to no one, not even his friend Kiril. Halak's armor and axe are standard issue, and his beard is a reddish-brown.


Kiril:


A fierce, untamed warrior spirit resides within Kiril. Though unorthodox in his methods, none who have seen him in battle can deny that he is a devastating force on the field. Though Kiril is middle-aged, with a receding hairline and a graying beard, he is an unrepentant flirt around women, age difference be damned. Kiril is also a heavy drinker, and one could say that he is dependent on alcohol, as a sleep aid, and as a prepatory device for battle. He carries a swollen flask on his belt, the contents of which he has yet to divulge to anyone. Kiril has no remaining family to speak of, save a few distant cousins. He wears the same armored uniform as the others, though his always somehow manages to look more sloppily assembled. 


Malkin:


He is a precocious talent and intellect, and the youngest member of his general's elite unit. Great things are expected of him, and some have gone so far to compare him to a young Dvarim. He was selected to join the mission for this reason, so that the old master might provide some tutelage to the young prodigy. Malkin is highly respectful of his elders, and universally well-liked by his comrades in arms. He comes from a stable soldier family, with a sister and two supportive parents. His beard is of a slightly off-blonde hue.


(As a note on the soldiers... Thuri, Halak, Kiril and Malkin all serve in the same unit, and maintain a certain level of familiarity amongst themselves. Dvarim is known only by Thuri, and to the others he is something of an outsider.)


Froli:


Fussy, full of hot air, and in all things clearly a member of a legislative board, Froli is looking to escape the considerable shadow of his father, like most nobles seem to want to do. He has had little success in achieving this goal thus far, and hopes that the expedition to the East will be a boon for his notoreity. He wears thick robes of intricate design, and keeps at his side an ornate shortsword, though he has little knowledge in how to use it. Other accessories include his favorite ceremonial hat, his oft-used fan, and a sleeping mask. Froli is a pudgy fellow with a scruffy brown beard.


----------



## Kementari (Jun 1, 2005)

Oooh A dragon that sounds very exciting Yay...


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 1, 2005)

Ah. I thank you profusely, Kementari person? Unless you were being sarcastic.   Most consider that character to be achingly useless, since they are fans of the achingly obvious and easily killing you all types. oh well. I would think that this guy could be far more useful in many ways. No comments on the crazy Dwarf slash Ainur slash vampire thing?  Anyways, he is mostly around for his personality. As to the Ghorim person's bits about the other Dwarves ---> Very cool, person. I do not toss compliments around achingly readily. How? How can you so easily come up with all of those names? I have to find other people to do it for me. Also, they all have the admirable Dwarf feel and nicely varied personalities. Cool. All of my characters are a bit too out there for me, but it's still fun.


----------



## Ghorim (Jun 1, 2005)

Making a dwarf name is actually very easy. What you do first is toss the following consonants into a blender:

B, R, Z, K, D, V, G, M, L

Mix well, and see what comes out. Then throw some random vowels in there. Finally, if you'd like, tack on an -i or -in ending and you've got yourself a name. The personalities, I've found, are a little harder to develop, since the cookie-cutter formula really doesn't work all that well.


----------



## Kementari (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow this RP has really slowed down...

I will be moving and starting a new job in about a week, and I wont really have alot of computer access over the summer... I really hope that this story doesnt come to an end just as the adventure is suppose to start. I'd like to see Yay's dragon and get a chance write in my Easterling character.


----------



## Uminya (Jun 22, 2005)

Though my posts may come a bit sporadically (hey, it's the Army, what can I say?) I will make every effort to post when able. I still hope that more people will become interested and perhaps join in soon, but let's at least keep the core of the players together as much as possible.


----------



## Kementari (Jun 23, 2005)

I am *very* sorry but due to an ugly dissagreement with the (rightfully) notorious Cir, I am afraid that I have to discontinue my writing for this RP. I really am sorry  

I would like to address Ghorim and say that you displayed some great writing skills. You could write a book


----------



## Uminya (Jun 26, 2005)

Alright, well as Kementari will soon be losing her internet connection, we're going to be down to three players. This is a golden opportunity for someone to join in on the good times. I'm also willing to position us to let in characters of other races, as soon as we have the party leave the immediate vicinity of the dwarven city.

If anyone is interested, please post here or send me a PM. All of us would enjoy having a new person on board.


----------



## Ghorim (Jun 26, 2005)

Hey Kem... sorry to see you leaving our little company just as things were getting rolling. I was looking forward to reading more about Owin and Brian, but I guess that won't happen. Happy trails, and good luck.

As for bringing someone new in, I'd be exceedingly glad if we could manage it. I've been tinkering with dwarves for awhile now, and I'm well aware that they're the least popular of the four principle 'good' races. Whatever the reason, it might be hard to find someone who would be willing to take on a dwarf character. Perhaps characters of other races shall join up.

Either way, I'm sure that the three of us who remain would venerate anyone who choses to join in this grand adventure. Have a look at the thread, if you would. I believe that it's setting up to be quite the intriguing journey.


----------



## Uminya (Jun 28, 2005)

I think we could easily fit in a Hobbit, Eriadorian human or even an elf (though I of course want that to be a last resort). I'm aiming for participation, so really anyone who has a well-thought character, please do post your profile here.


----------



## Uminya (Apr 25, 2006)

/target 'the_eastern_clans'
/cast 'resurrection' carefully
Casting.............
The Eastern Clans rises from the ground.
/l 'the_eastern_clans'
The Eastern Clans is dusty, with a few minor cuts and bruises. You determine that you could defeat it with some effort.


...okokok, too many text-based games. Anyhow, as I have one actively interested person left, I decided to see if there are a few more people interested in bringing the story back to life. I looked at the games going on now, and there are a lot of good stories, but not a lot of active ones.

I need *dedicated* players. "Dedicated" does not mean that you are checking the thread every 30 minutes of every day. I mean, at the very least, 30 minutes of your time each week, just to write a little bit from your character's point of view. I'm not asking for a (notorious) Dengen-Goroth post, just a small bit of writing to keep the story flowing. The most important part is to stay active, trying your best to at least let us know that you're still around, still reading the story.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 25, 2006)

Who's the one actively interested person? *checks the R. P. G. thread* Hm. Maybe I didn't respond because I saw that the thing was dying a while ago? No, that doesn't make much sense. I usually don't care if something looks like it's dying, since I wouldn't wish to be blamed for contributing to the death of a story. oh well. Looks like I forgot about it, for some reason.  sorry about that. I am still in and shall start advertising.


----------



## Uminya (Apr 25, 2006)

No, Yay, it wasn't you that contributed to it dying. It just did, it wasn't anyone's fault. Ghorim has also shown interest in getting the story fired up.

My idea to give the story a bump is to push it along to either the Iron Hills or Erebor. Since the story has been dormant, perhaps this bump would let us get fresh ideas in our heads, and we could inject a few NPC's and also allow for players of different types to join in (since the possibility of elves/humans joining increases as they travel to Erebor/Dale). A sort of "fast-forward" to pass by the initial journey and get right into the "meat and potatos" of what the story is about...the Eastern Clans.


----------



## Kementari (Apr 25, 2006)

Uhh... I really dont know Cir old buddie.... you can get on without me right?


----------



## Uminya (Apr 25, 2006)

As per your previous post in the thread, Kem, we assumed you would still be gone. No worries, we'll get along without you.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 25, 2006)

Woah! That seems like a pretty achingly huge jump! No time for character development? No adventures while running into the many different cultures on the way? Also, were you not interested in checking the Withered Heath out? oh well. Whatever you decide. Sure, getting to the mysterious other types of Dwarves is the point, but after such a long trip, I would think that the group would know itself a lot better. I merely wish to take part in a bit of growth that I would think the characters would have run into. *hides*


----------



## Kementari (Apr 25, 2006)

K, I took my posts out of the old thread to clean it up


----------



## Ghorim (Apr 25, 2006)

Well, here I am, the fellow who expressed the interest to bring the thread back in a message to Cir, and I've yet to jump into the discussion. Strange, indeed... but yes! I think it's important to not dilly-dally in getting to the heart of this story. Still, I agree with Yay that if there's some interesting things along the way to the Lonely Mountain, it might be nice to expound upon them in an episodic type of setup... some sort of trying situation in which the characters more fully reveal their nature. This doesn't even have to be the standard attack scenario... it could involve surmounting a natural obstacle of some sort. Maybe the party runs short on supplies. Still, the last thing I want is a long stretch of 'walking and talking.' That might help out with character development, but it's still characters exisiting in the vacuum of an open plain. 

So, here's the route, courtesy of our friend Zubrim:

"The best route to take, I believe, would be to cut across northern Eriador to the Emyn Uial, travel south into the warmer--and safer--lands, and then go east once again to cut through Hollin and pass through Khazad-Dum for a time of rest and rethinking. Beyond that, I cannot say for the time being. I will need to know more of the weather and the...political situation to make a plan from there."

Political situation, eh? Smells of intrigue... I'm not sure what you had planned, Cir, but that's certainly something worth investigating. I'm kind of blanking on really great stuff that can happen West of the Misties... it always seems that the more exciting things happen to the East of that mountain range, no? After Khazad-dum (which at this point is still a place of refuge), there's the potential crossing of Mirkwood, which always presents a wonderful opportunity for things to go horribly wrong. It could also bring some Elves into the picture. I dunno... if you guys have any ideas for interesting 'episodes' (Withered Heath has been mentioned) before arrival in the Lonely Mountain region, let me hear 'em.

Glad to be back and brainstorming...


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 26, 2006)

Well, I am not entirely clear on what time period this is set in, so I am not sure what to suggest in the way of running into other cultures before the Misty Mountains. Are the nasssty hobbitses in that Shire place? The Ciryaher person mentioned mayhaps recruiting a few people who might be interested in playing such creatures. There is the danger of the Old Forest. I even came up with my own fay character that I never came up with a name for. Also, a gremlin character for the Midgewater Marshes area. Plenty of humans are always colonizing every patch of land, which gives many opportunities for other people to join. Anyone crazy enough to wish to play an elf could be met anywhere along the way, but mostly once they get to Moria (as I shall always call it), since this seems to be set during the heyday of that area. Of course, we should encourage more Dwarves to join at that point, but, as always, oh well.  From the route that you people are writing about, it sounds like the Withered Heath would be an unrealistic detour, unless they wanted to skirt around Mirkwood to the north where the dragons lie, but I would think that the southern edge would be faster. At that end, there be Olog-Hai, though. Ick. Nasssty elveses!


----------



## Uminya (Apr 26, 2006)

Moria is pretty much a must for travel, so we can swing south, but I want your ideas and feedback. I'm pretty sure we'll take the route down the Greenway after passing through Annuminas and Fornost Erain, but where should we do "scenes"? Yay seemed to like the idea of Midgewater, and that's certainly possible. I'd also like to do something with Tharbad, as it's a part of my "current political situation" idea.

Since we still have the ability to say what time period we're in, I'd like to put forth an idea on finally determining what it is. I'm thinking that we could put it somewhere in the timeframe of the latter half of the first millenium of the Third Age, when Arnor is an established kingdom but there's already trouble brewing between the three kingdoms of Rhudaur, Cardolan, and Arthedain. If not then, even sooner and immediately prior to the Akallabeth.

EDIT: We could even place it just after the death of Earendur in TA 861, so that the civil war between the three kingdoms is breaking out as the dwarves pass through.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 26, 2006)

Hm! What crazy Tharbad stories could there be? I shall await. Marching through a civil war could get interesting. Yay for the Dwarvish ability to stay neutral and isolated, yes? Anyways, good opportunities for scenes would be encountering hobbit things in the Shire, getting lost in the Old Forest and using Dwarvish common sense to break free without any help from any creepy Tom Bombadils, skirting the edge of the Midgewater Marshes (since I wouldn't think these Dwarves would have a good reason for trudging through that) and mayhaps getting messed with by a gremlin, your Tharbad place, encounters with hill trolls, wight things, and up and coming human raiders, and was that Rivendell place up and running by this time? If so, running into a new and overly territorial elf could be fun, but then, it'd probably be out of the way.  The more opportunities for entertainment, the better, I would write. If we wish to hit every possible geographical location with the possibility of entertainment attached, it shouldn't be too hard to come up with a reason for why they'd have to stray from what seems like the most efficient route. But then, Dwarves are pretty achingly stubborn.


----------



## Ghorim (Apr 26, 2006)

Wow... it's a rather full itinerary all of a sudden, isn't it? I too really like that idea of stumbling upon a civil war zone in Arnor... but first things first, I guess. If we're really to hit up all of these locales, the first candidate would be the Old Forest, yes? That could be amusing... if trees start troubling the party, just chop them all down... that's the dwarvish instinct. But what consequences would that course of action bring about? Some things are best left untampered with...

If there's any desire to actually visit the Shire beforehand, hobbits and dwarves coming together always makes for some awkward scenes... they're two races that have never meshed so well. But most of it all, it could bring a new player into the mix - any hobbit-lovers out there interested?


----------



## Uminya (Apr 27, 2006)

861 would be prior to the colonization of the Shire, if I recall correctly, but Breeland and the land of the lower Greyflood would be inhabited by hobbits.

I do have an idea, though, if we get anyone who is interested in playing a hobbit or a human from Arnor, perhaps they could be introduced as someone fleeing from the outbreaking conflict. I'd like to encourage more people to join, if not as dwarves, then at least as humans or hobbits. But preferably dwarves.

The first course of action, though, is to move the story along to Annuminas or Fornost Erain. I think we've determined that nothing will happen to at least that point.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 27, 2006)

Except for mayhaps a bit of characters getting to know each other. Instead of skipping ahead with a bunch of characters who still only have general bits of knowledge on each other and haven't had the chance to loosen up at all. *hides*


----------



## Uminya (Apr 28, 2006)

Well shuffling things ahead doesn't mean that we would say "and they walked a great deal. Suddenly, they were assailed!" It would be much preferable if we were to lead up to a scene of some importance.

The reason I want to push things along, Yay, is because the Iron Hills are not where this story is going to end. It's only half way, because they have to keep going into the East. I don't want to use the phrase "bogged down" to describe what will happen in the beginning if we don't move along, but that's very similar to what will happen, especially with only 3 players right now. Nobody else has indicated interest, and so for now it's going to be just we three.

Aside from that, character development does not neccessarily come from talking during a journey. Look at the Lord of the Rings itself. When did Samwise become a great character, a hero? Following Mr. Frodo around in the Shire and talking, or when he was pushed into an extraordinary situation? (yes, I know you don't like Sam, Yay, just bear with me). Our party may chug along and drink up a storm in every tavern they come by, but that doesn't show who each character really is. But for them to be wandering along down the Greenway, and suddenly two armies of men appear from either side. Battle breaks out, and the dwarves are forced to go around, eastward, into a marsh...when they are starving, beset by the conflict rising up all around them, will we not then see more of their true character? A noble character shares the bird that he caught to eat, but the crafty, sly character keeps it to himself. And very much more.

That is why I want to push us to Fornost. Between Fornost and Bree we can have some action and in-depth character development, but I don't want to spend weeks just moving from the Blue Mountains to the river Lhun.


----------



## Ghorim (Apr 28, 2006)

Well... I've broken my own rule, haven't I? No "walking and talking," he says... well, there's plenty of that in this latest IC post. Still, I'm a complete sucker for shading in characters, especially if that involves banter between them. So here's a reintroduction of the five soldiers and the noble. Just thought I'd keep the mood light, before we get into the dead seriousness of a civil war and other political intrigue.

Now... Annuminas and Fornost Erain... I'm rather ignorant as to what shape they'd be in at this point in Arda's history, so I'm kind of reliant on one of you fellows to describe that setting for me as best you can when the party gets there.

Also... are Owin and Brian still existing in this party? Even though Kem deleted her posts (which I didn't see as necessary), we still have them being referenced and reacted to in the other story entries. They don't have to play a major role... they're just tagging along, after all... but yeah... I guess (to answer my own question) we should keep them in an ancillary role, referencing them when appropriate.

Let's see... anything else? Just let me know.

EDIT: Er... yeah... just saw that post from Cir above my last one. Much agreed on actions speaking louder than words, and actions in trying times speaking still louder than actions in times of relative comfort. Anyway, I've gotten the light-hearted exchanges out of my system, and either one of you can feel free to push the story ahead to conflict destination #1. I shall wait eagerly in the interim.


----------



## Uminya (Apr 28, 2006)

Annuminas, by this point, has dwindled greatly and Fornost Erain replaced it as the capital of Arnor. Think of it as being a great city like Rome during the early Empire, and then hit with a plague for a century so that the city is not nearly as populous as it could be, and it is starting to fall into disrepair and neglect.

Owin and Brian will continue to exist as tertiary characters. Unless they're mentioned, it will be assumed that they are with the party doing menial things.

I'm going to start working on a post now.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 28, 2006)

Sure thing. I understand reasons for skipping ahead. No large deal. My answer to your question about the evil sam, though, is of course ---> He never became a great character or hero. He was merely a constant obstacle for poor Smeagol, the real hero of the story. But then, jumping onto your point, the early scenes with the evil sam are useful, too, for showing everyone what the guy is like before all of the interesting stuff happens to him. Yay for having an understanding of a baseline, yes? oh well. Words speak louder than actions, though. How would anyone know why someone did something, if they don't tell you? Sure, you could come up with plenty of possible motivations that will be tainted by your view on the character, but you gots to hear it from the character to get some truth. Also, sure, you have the character's thoughts for the reader, but if the characters don't talk to each other, they won't be sure about much. *hides* As I wrote, though, no large deal. It'll be fun, either way. I merely enjoy explaining my opinions.


----------



## Uminya (May 1, 2006)

There we go. I've pushed us all the way to Fornost.

If you like, you may "backpost" your character to recap the journey from their point of view, but the "present tense" of the story is now at the tavern in Fornost (let's call it...The _Broken Barstool_).

At this point, we're able to take on human characters. Once we pass Breeland, hobbits will be able to join at any point.


----------



## YayGollum (May 6, 2006)

Here are some profiles --->

Name: Truor Tupnm 

Race/Sex: Beorning/Male

Appearance: short (about five feet), long black hair, green eyes, not the handsomest dude you've ever seen, wears hodge-podge armour and a helmet, he also has a superly cool and large and silver shield with a golden bear embossed on it

Weapons: crossbow, throwing knives, poison dart blower, badly made and clublike sword (for the few times he'd be anywhere near the enemy)

Personality: stubborn, loyal, lover of lost causes, but will do much to be on the side that wins, admires Dwarves, hates elves, open-minded to pretty much anything else, curious, hates responsibility, thinks of himself first, then the other Beornings, then whoever he's with, he is pretty much me

History: he was superly bored with the Vale of Anduin and left to explore, he learned all kinds of things about all kinds of races (some Dwarves, Lossoth, corsairs of Umbar, and Woses) then he *heroic music in the background* became the king of the Vale of Anduin when he got back home after his dad died. He didn't like the job and gave it to his younger brother Tilit a while ago.

Other: has a best friend of a horse named Anthrax and a sidekick of a raven named Shadowflaps

Sure, this guy was rejected before, but I only remember reading that it was because Beorn wasn't even around yet. I wish to point out that changelings were famous before that particular dude. I have no problem with changing his race from Beorning to Changeling.

_______________________________________________________________


Name: Slatybattfast

Race/Sex: Ainur, Dwarf, Vampire/Male

Appearance: looks like your average Dwarf, maybe a little taller and stronger, though, since he wished to live with Dwarves and associate with them as some sort of benevolent and godlike thing, long and black and neat beard that has grown almost to the ground, wears a simple robe and headband for his beautiful and long and black hair, sandals, black eyes, fangs

Weapons: A pair of hook swords

Personality: full of despair and reminiscence and regret and self-loathing, very sad but determined, a vigilante type, not senselessly sacrificing but organized and cold and grand, always thinking and very focused, annoyed when distracted, but when he gets distracted well enough, he gets better, very passionate about banishing all evil type things, very interested in how Dwarf culture has grown

History: born after the beginning of time but early enough to help out with world construction, Mel sent vampires to recruit more evil type help, but this guy went crazy and couldn't be controlled, so they took him to those enchanted islands that made him sleep to cool down, they intended to come back for him when Mel returned and could deal with him, but I guess that they had more important things to do, a giant eagle saved him after flying by and noticing him recently

I tossed this profile at you before, but I don't remember getting any reaction out of it, either way. I enjoy it mostly because he is way more Dwarflike than Boffin.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 6, 2006)

Greetings! Yay mentioned to me that you might be interested in another writer, Cir. Would it have be another Dwarf or would you be needing anything/anyone else? I'm available for whatever you might have in mind.


----------



## Ghorim (May 6, 2006)

Chrys, our deus ex machina! Great to have you aboard, and just around in general. I think we could probably go either way with a new character, whether dwarf or otherwise. Though this is a dwarf-centric story (and thank goodness for that), we could always use support from other races. There's always the possibility of handling multiple characters, some dwarvish and some long-legged, if you're up for that.

Now is actually a good time to jump in, as certain members of the main party are drawing much attention to themselves in the pair of posts I just completed. You'll see what I mean when you read them, specifically the second one. 

Thanks to Yay, by the way, for getting the word out about the story. I think we've got a pretty amazing nucleus in place for this tale, and hopefully we can really keep it rolling in this, its second life.


----------



## Uminya (May 6, 2006)

Oh, it'd be great to have you join us, Chrysy. As whatever you like, really, though I really hope you don't insist on one of those nasty point-ears. Dwarves, men, and hobbits (Stoors, in particular) are the best fit for this story. Though if the Elf were of the sort like Eol, then maybe....but not otherwise.


----------



## YayGollum (May 7, 2006)

Sure thing, as to me advertising. Garn. Why do people hate to play Dwarveses so much? They even seem a bit put off when I inform that this is supposed to be all about mainly Dwarves, even after I inform that they are allowed to play other races. oh well. I shall continue. Anyways, accept or reject those two character profiles, Ciryaher person.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 7, 2006)

OK, guys, thanks for the welcome and I'll read up on the whole thing before I decide which sort of character to jump in with. It's great to be back! (And yes, Yay...it might even be a Dwarf  ).


----------



## Uminya (May 8, 2006)

As long as he doesn't have/use any "special powers" associated with either Ainur or vampires, Slattybattfast can be in. Besides. What he thinks he is may not be what he actually is.

Otherwise I would say no, because I despise people playing Ainur. But with those stipulations, I'll let it slide. I'll just pretend he's a crazy, deluded-type person dwarf thing.

Is he going to have trouble travelling in daylight like...other vampires?

Truor is fine, though.


----------



## YayGollum (May 9, 2006)

Got it. I shall bring Truor in and look for a suitable spot to bring the other dude in. Anyways, I have never been the type to overly employ evil and unfair powers. I focus on the personalities that a character could have, while most others look at what destruction he could be capable of and spout things along the lines of ---> "Woah! Why doesn't that guy just use his awesome in this way and for this purpose? That sound really cool and would be really easy!" Or ---> "Ick. Way too overpowered. Unrealistic and unsatisfactory for this type of story." I enjoy pointing out that even an omnipotent character can be played in any story, if he has a personality that will prevent him from messing with the story. oh well. 

You mentioned that I am not allowed to use any Ainur or vampire type powerses but you also asked if he would be somehow affected by sunlight? I am allowed to use the negative aspects of being a vampire thing and none of the positive ones? Yay.  He certainly won't start frying in the sun, like some vampiric types have done in other genres, especially because he already spent all of that time out in the open and sleeping on an island.  He might not especially enjoy the sunlight, though. I don't remember that Tolkien dude writing that sunlight was toxic to vampire things. I figured that vampire things were just creepy spirits who enjoyed the clothing of giant as well as batlike things. Real bats don't fry under sunlight, do they?   I wouldn't have brought in any crazy powers, anyway. Also, he definitely is an Ainur slash Dwarf slash vampire thing. The profile didn't lie. Aren't those things supposed to tell the truth? But then, sure, I would understand why other characters might think that he is crazy if he starts ranting about his history or powerses.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 10, 2006)

Am considering bringing in a Ranger for now and then possibly a Dwarf character once you get into closer to Moria. Does that suit?


----------



## Uminya (May 11, 2006)

Bueno, Chrysy.

Also, Yay, you can post whatever you think is fitting for your character. But if I think it's unacceptable, I will ask you to change it. I trust to your judgement and discretion, though.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 12, 2006)

Name: Fingil Dunadan

Race: Numenorean, uncle by marriage to Amlaith, Ranger of the North

Age: 40

Description: 6', Dark brown hair, short beard, dark brown eyes, stout build. Normally wears the muted greens and browns of the Rangers and carries both a sword and dagger. 

History: Raised in Arnor, acquainted with the Elves of the Havens and and has never journeyed east of Imladris. He is also known for his hot, easily-triggered temper. His lack of patience has nearly gotten both he and his comrades killed on numerous occasions and therefore he is generally shunned by his kin. He can be humorous at times, though surly would describe him best.


----------



## YayGollum (May 12, 2006)

From what you wrote, it seems to me to be that you didn't know that this story is set at some point in the Second Age. No large deal, though. Cut out the bits about the nasssty hobbitses and honoring the memory of a dude that hasn't been born yet. Hm. Were the nasssty hobbitses even about and protected by creepy Ranging types, at that time? Also, was there some other Ranging or Numenorean type called Halbarad? oh well. I don't see how living in the Second Age would affect his personality too much.


----------



## Uminya (May 12, 2006)

The present year is 861, of the Third Age. The northern empire of Arnor is days away from being torn apart by the beginning of the civil war between the Three Kingdoms of Arthedain, Cardolan, and Rhudaur.

The Shire has not been settled, but Breeland is populated by some hobbits. Annuminas has all but faded, and Fornost Erain (where the characters are presently) will be made the new capital of Arnor soon (though largely irrelevant).

Take these things into consideration, Chrysy. Though your profile requires a small amount of adjustment, it is acceptable following those minor changes. For instance, rather than being a cousin to Halbarad, he could be an ancestor of Halbarad and/or a cousin to the recently-deceased King Eärendur and his son--the new king--Amlaith.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 12, 2006)

Yeah, I wasn't exactly sure about time-frame here, so I'll change it. Thanks!


----------



## chrysophalax (May 13, 2006)

And speaking of advertising...( like we were, right?) we could use a few more good writers over in Stranger in a Strange Land. Any race/creature welcome!


----------



## Ghorim (May 14, 2006)

New stuff. I hope that you all now have something to react to... I'm still hesitating on unleashing a full scale tiff in the Broken Barstool, but if any of you want to steer the situation in that direction, go ahead and make it happen.

Excellent posts all around, by the way.

And yes, I would seriously consider writing for "Stranger," were the role of 'token dwarf' not already being filled so admirably (and deviously) by Ciryaher. I'd have to consider playing another race, for once...


----------



## YayGollum (May 15, 2006)

My Truor character was actually attempting to defuse any possible aggressive acts by way of pointing out a couple of good Dwarven qualities. But then, that could have just insulted a few humans.  A barroom sort of brawl breaking out in the place probably could be a useful way to endear non-Dwarf types to the group, even though it'd probably get them all thrown out. But then, either way works. I just react, in stories that aren't mine. 

Anyways, I see no need to abandon the idea of playing a Dwarf just because someone else got to the idea before you did. What rule lies about that informs writers that you're only allowed to have one Dwarf in a story, unless, apparently, it's supposed to focus on them? Plenty of reasons could be contrived for a why a second Dwarf could show up in any story. oh well. I am waiting to discover what sort of character would be interesting in that story, at the moment.


----------



## Uminya (May 15, 2006)

Bar fight is possible. I have an idea for something to do, if someone wants to throw some punches around


----------



## chrysophalax (May 15, 2006)

Ghorim, you'd be great in Stranger as a Dwarf. There were quite a few runnning around at that time. 

Hm. Bar fight...hasn't that been done, if not overdone? Of course I have no idea what Cir or Ghorim have in mind in general for this part of the story, but I think interaction of _some kind would be advantageous to bringing the new characters to the attention of the dwarves. My thoughts? Possibly some heckling/bad-mouthing/some other kind of shouted "conversation". Something that will get these characters to test each other's mettle, so to speak. A tall tale contest perhaps?_


----------



## Ghorim (May 16, 2006)

Yeah, Chrys, that's exactly why I held off on this last round of posting. The 'wacky bar fight' is an old one, and it would probably be preferable to find a more creative alternative. The only real thing that's coming to my mind is a drinking contest. Yeah, that's second only to the bar brawl in terms of over-usage, but we have an interesting scenario set up with regards to drinks... Dvarim's limited his crew to two apiece, and they've already reached that limit. If, say, Kiril gets challenged to a drink-off, does he back down and follow orders? Knowing him as I do, the answer is a resounding "no." So if he doesn't refuse, does Dvarim try to stop him to enforce his decree? Or does Kiril arrange for his commander to be distracted so that he can display the iron strength of his liver? 

I kind of like that scenario, myself. Let me know what you guys think. If it's good to go, one of you folks can bring in a heckler of some sort to up the tensions. Maybe it's about to become a fight, but a cooler head (Malkin, Halak, Zubrim...) proposes a non-violent solution. We'll see what happens...


----------



## YayGollum (May 16, 2006)

Yikes! And I thought that, since the situation seemed to be far more serious in the town full of random humans than it was while merely travelling, your group of soldiers were becoming more professional. But then, they are relaxing in a bar at the end of the day, and that Kiril character seems to be the sort to obtain all of the entertainment that he can, when he has the chance. Also, Yay for asking each other if we should insert any random bit of interaction before we do anything!  oh well. Post what pops into your brains, people. The new characters will figure out how to join up with the group, somehow. If a fight, a drinking or storytelling contest, or a poison-breathing dragon could make sense, go with the flow. Actually, all of those things could happen at the same time, but I think that I will wait to bring my dragon character in.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 16, 2006)

Drat, Yay! You beat me to it! And here I thought that later on down the road would be the perfect time to dust off old Magnus' wings...ah, well. And, I'm not really sure how to take your comment on asking before just posting...I had thought asking would be a good idea, instead of having to edit ad infinitum?  

Anyhoo, if it's a heckler you're wanting, Fingil can more than fill the bill in his current mood. Anything to keep his mind off current tensions concerning his nephew.


----------



## YayGollum (May 16, 2006)

Hm. Take my comment as ---> Doobedoobedoo... looking through the new posts... Oo! Something in that The Eastern Clans story! Oh. Dang. just another post in that Out Of Character thread. oh well. Mayhaps a post, soon. Impatience, I guess. Achingly unreasonable impatience, probably. Garn! I am pure evil. Shall sit on hands, thereby halting all at least halfway insulting seeming posts.


----------



## Ghorim (May 19, 2006)

Mwa ha! A pair of new posts away, forming a rather tasty Ghorim & Gollum sandwich (if I do say so myself). So, Chrys, it looks like we've eschewed both the battle royale and the drinking contest, opting instead for a primitive form of battle-rapping. A good test of Fingil's wit, I'd say! See what you think, and give it a go.

...

Did I mention that I love this thread? _Ohhhh_ yeah.


----------



## YayGollum (May 19, 2006)

Makes all kinds of sense to me. Yay for the Ciryaher person for even attempting a Dwarf-oriented story! Did I already write that? oh well. Where is that Ciryaher person, anyways? I was wondering what he might have been foreshadowing, in his last post.


----------



## Uminya (May 19, 2006)

I've been in an IA/CND class all week, so my time has been limited by studying. I don't think I'll be able to work on a decent post until next week, as I've got a lot of things to do *this* weekend as a follow-up to what I was doing all week. My apologies, but you'll just have to be patient and work around Zubrim until I'm ready again


----------



## chrysophalax (May 20, 2006)

En garde, dwarf! I'll get to you anon!


----------



## chrysophalax (May 25, 2006)

Well, I was trying to wait and see if Ghorim or Cir were going to post, but I'll go ahead if there are no objections...


----------



## Ghorim (May 25, 2006)

No worries, I got a post up. I was just taking a breather after all that sing-songery... and waiting to see if Cir had yet escaped the yolk of his studies. I'm a little worried that this is starting to turn into 'The Kiril Show,' but I think he'll be taking a bit of a load off after flapping his jaw nonstop for so long. Chrys and Gollum, you guys can carry the discussion from here. We'll see if anything else goes awry in Fornost, but we can also start thinking about where the next episode will take place along the road.


----------



## Uminya (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm terribly sorry I haven't been able to post. I thought I would be able to use the computer more during my field exercise, but I have been insanely busy and stressed. The wireless in my hotel room is unpredictable, and so I can't count on it either.

Expect a post from me when you see one...I can't make any guarantees for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 2, 2006)

*thinks evil, Dragonish thoughts* Heh, heh...who knows _where_the plot might be in two weeks!


----------



## Ghorim (Jun 4, 2006)

Heh heh... I think you scared Cir into posting again, Chrys. Looks like the plot is getting a fresh kick in the pants... ah, the intrigue! The fact that we might not be seeing much of Cir for the next couple of weeks means the rest of us will likely have to grit our teeth and wait patiently for his dastardly schemes to unfold...

Bah, nonetheless!


----------



## Uminya (Jun 4, 2006)

I like to keep you all on your toes


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 5, 2006)

Phooey!

Where are you guys? I thought Ghorim and Yay were coming to write in Stranger?? We could really use some dwarvish involvement before our characters have to move on.


----------



## Ghorim (Jun 5, 2006)

Actually, Chrys, my intention was to bring my character into that story only _after_ the party moves on from its present location. It looks like John has just suggested that very course of action, so it shouldn't be long (relatively speaking) before I can jump in.

But to keep the conversation relevant to this thread... you might want to have Fingil say a word or two in his defense, before the tide turns completely against him and his cause. I think it's safe to assume he would have had a chance to argue his point further before Zubrim returned to the table to rabble-rouse. 

So, no pressure... just convince a group of hostile dwarves to delay in their mission to help a land in the throes of violent upheaval, etc. etc.

Best of luck! Hey, if anyone can manage it...


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 5, 2006)

No worries, long-beard. I don't have Dragonish tendencies for nothing...


----------



## Uminya (Jun 13, 2006)

There we go, a new post. Zubrim isn't really as grouchy as he seems. He's just not used to being around dwarves, much less humans, so it takes a while for him to open up and be friendly.

I forsee him getting along well with Truor, though, since the Beornings had as close a relationship to nature as Zubrim. At least in theory  Anyhow, Yay, feel free to have Truor talk to Zubrim, if you think it fits. Or, at least show that Truor is an outdoorsman, and Zubrim will notice it and then interact more.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 13, 2006)

Sure thing, dude. He'll probably be all about admiration and trying to act Dwarvish until he gets to know them, but he's still self-centered enough to show off his own personality. Also, Whoops, for not being around for a while. *hides* No twenty-first birthday partying, but still, lots of video gaming.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 14, 2006)

Don't forget to show up in "Stranger", guys! The two main characters are now moving on, so...

By the way, Yay...have you tried out Hitman on PS2? I know how you like shooters.


----------



## Ghorim (Jun 15, 2006)

Ahh... blessed melodrama... 

But anyway, I think we're at the point now where we can fast forward. How far, though? The next morning? Or onward to our next 'episode,' wherever that may be? Well, I'll let someone else figure that out (whoever posts next) and react accordingly.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 15, 2006)

My personal suggestion would be sometime next day, but I don't think mine should be the next post...

Melodrama? What'd I miss???

*returns from reading Ghorim's latest* Ahhhhhhhhhhh, _that_melodrama!


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 15, 2006)

Well, yes, I had been waiting for the group to move on, in that other story. Mostly because I thought that it had been mentioned that the place that you people had been hanging out in for so long was supposed to be hidden or something. Didn't seem like it, with all of that action going on, but oh well. I was wishing for a point where someone would be on a road or some other openish type place that a miniature mumak could get through, but that is no large deal. I proceed to post over there. 

No, I have never played a game called Hitman. Also, I like shooter type video games? Not generally. I prefer something with more originality and slash or a story to it. oh well.

As to this story, it is the Ciryaher person's decision as to where jumpage occurs. I am not the sort to commandeer.


----------



## Uminya (Jun 15, 2006)

My next post is going to push us to Breeland, so if you wouuld like to post anything else while the group is in Fornost Erain, please do so as soon as possible.


----------



## Uminya (Jun 19, 2006)

There we go. I'm not verbose, granted, but I at least got us to Bree. Feel free, like last time, to add reflective commentary.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 27, 2006)

Come now...will no one else post? My last wasn't _that_ bad, surely?


----------



## Uminya (Jun 27, 2006)

TTF hasn't been letting me on for the past 4 days


----------



## Uminya (Jun 28, 2006)

Hmm...I'd like to wait until Yay has posted...do you know if he's able to make one, Chrysy (as in not too busy, etc)?


----------



## Ghorim (Jun 28, 2006)

I was kind of waiting on Yay, too, although I've also been busied by work and interning as of late. The next few weeks are going to be more relaxed, though, so I'll be able to get back into the flow/swing of posting.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 28, 2006)

I have no idea what Yay's up to other than to say I know he's been busy at work and has moved recently. I'm sure he'll be back posting soon.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 28, 2006)

Yes, yes. I shall have a post up tonight, most probably. *hides* Have been busy.


----------



## Uminya (Jun 29, 2006)

No worries, Yay. Just do what you've got to do


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 29, 2006)

I guess that it was merely a bit of politeness that you people were waiting for me to post, since I didn't see anything that was waiting for my touch. oh well. I really wanted to just move ahead to Bree, but oh well. Something for everyone, as I wrote.


----------



## Ghorim (Jun 29, 2006)

Heh heh... no worries, Yay... I've also been delaying a new post because I'm a tad stumped on how to do another tavern scenario and make it somewhat interesting. Sure, this is a more famous establishment than our beloved Broken Barstool, but we can't just lean on that fact as things play out within. Something of note ought to happen, I'm just not sure what...

I'm sure there's a reason why we're resuming the action here, though...


----------



## Uminya (Jun 29, 2006)

Remember that there's a war on your heels.


----------



## Ghorim (Jul 3, 2006)

Ahhh... I've finally got something new posted! Sorry about the lengthy delay, everybody. Been busy, hanging out with my grandfather a lot while he's in town. His visits are the sort of occasions that put stuff like this firmly on the backburner. But yes... I sat myself down tonight and just hammered a new entry out. It inches the plot forward a bit, hopefully leaving enough space open for something... interesting... to happen. 

Again, though, I need to reiterate how much I'm enjoying this story... perhaps I've already made that point abundantly clear, but it's just such a thrilling set of characters and circumstances...

At any rate, I'm going to get some rest now. I feel like I've just been on a hectic, sleepless march myself!


----------



## Uminya (Jul 3, 2006)

And now I've posted as well!  That should be a bit more to build up some "suspense". Once Kiril, Zûbrim, and whomever else joins them move out to the walls for a watch, I'll toss in something that I've been waiting for, so feel free to post as you like!

I'm trying to make Zûbrim seem more of being just morbid and anxious than actually *mean*, because I don't think of him as a grouchy, mean dwarf...just one that has little social experience, and who tends to point out the worst of things. If he does something kind, it will be something subtle and not likely to be noticed.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 3, 2006)

Dwarvish gesture for bad news to come? Hm. I've never heard of that. oh well. Do the beardless Dwarves touch their chins?  Anyways, you people muchly enjoy messing with other people's characters, don't you? Especially this Ghorim person. I guess that Shadowflaps doesn't really have a profile of his own, so he's a lot more open to anybody to use, though.  For future references, Shadowflaps is the youngish and proud and full of himself sort. Which doesn't mean that he isn't a talentless spy. He's good at that. That's most of what he talks about. He is usually Truor's voice of self-preservatory reason. Anthrax, Truor's horse and best friend who hasn't had much of a chance to contribute yet, would be Truor's conscience. Also, I agree muchly with the entertainment to be had here. Have any of you people heard anything from that Narya lady about her consideration for joining?


----------



## Ghorim (Jul 3, 2006)

It seems that I've now annoyed _all three_ of you on various occasions for my misguided portrayal of your characters. It takes an impressive degree of poor instincts, you must admit, to manage such a dubious feat. Henceforth, I'll try to limit myself in stepping outside of my bounds and 'adopting' other characters for my posts, unless it's somehow necessary, in which case I'll be sure to consult with the proper author.

I'm very sorry about committing these... ah... hatchet jobs, let's call them. It's not something that I set out to do with each contribution. It just somehow... happens. Frequently.

At any rate... I haven't heard from Narya as of yet, nor did I know she was even interested. Did you speak with her, Yay?


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 3, 2006)

Yes, since I am always advertising. That person hasn't been about for a couple of days, though. Just wondering, since the lady seemed interested. Anyways, messing with my characters was no large deal. I've seen other people force them to do way more uncharacterstic type things. I was merely attempting to point out a few details to help, if you people felt like messing with them.


----------



## Uminya (Jul 3, 2006)

I echo what Yay said, Ghorim. No worries! I encourage you to speak for Zubrim when you like. I was just trying to offer you some pointers for his personality. He *would* be a bit edgy, considering what he knows is happening, so it's all good. Once they pass out of Arnor he'll be a much more agreeable companion


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 5, 2006)

*blink* Not sure how to react to _that_ post, Cir! Well...I know how Fingil would react, but still...


----------



## Uminya (Jul 6, 2006)

Hm, well to point out, his tone wasn't hostile, just chiding. Though there could easily be a misunderstanding between the dwarven way of doing things and the human way. React as you see natural. Please don't kill my dorf, though


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 6, 2006)

You ask much, o short one...I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Uminya (Jul 18, 2006)

I think it's time for a reasonable bit of action. The story is progressing very well so far, and there won't be another real opportunity for much until Khazad-dum later on.

Just to note, Fingil will know that the first horn that sounded was a battlecall that soldiers from Cardolan use, and the second is a horn from Arthedain.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 18, 2006)

And how will he know this? I had assumed the three realms that Arnor devolved into weren't pre.determined, but rather came about after there was a clear winner.

Now, he would know the different horns calls used by all the captains...perhaps the king's sons have moved quickly enough to have persuaded some to each of their causes?

Also...who all is with Zubrim?


----------



## Ghorim (Jul 19, 2006)

Ah... once again all my bluster fails to advance the plot _one millimeter._ But... still, another post should be on the way soon, moving beyond the sounding of the horns. Here's the official division of the party as things stand:

At the gates - Zubrim, Kiril, Truor, Thuri, Shadowflaps

At the inn - Dvarim, Fingil, Halak, Malkin, Owin, Brian, Boffin, Froli

This division looks like it might break down, however, as our gates group will have eyes on regrouping with the others at the inn. At least, some of them will (Truor and Thuri, for certain). Kiril's going to want to stay and see what happens, of course, which should make for a nice discussion between him and his commanding officer in the next post.

Also, Chrys, you may set the scene back at the Pony, as the rest of the party hears the horns and (I'm assuming) springs an immediate departure. Naturally, Dvarim's going to defer to Fingil for their route out of town. Otherwise, we'll see how it plays out, depending on how aggressive the Arnorians are and where they happen to be positioned.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 19, 2006)

Ah, I muchly enjoy the Dwarvish bluster! I used to write with my characters helping each other out with character development all of the time, but most considered it annoyingly self-centered and requested that I bring that sort of thing out by way of interaction with others. oh well. *sits on paws while awaiting the Ciryaher person*


----------



## Uminya (Jul 20, 2006)

chrysophalax said:


> And how will he know this? I had assumed the three realms that Arnor devolved into weren't pre.determined, but rather came about after there was a clear winner.
> 
> Now, he would know the different horns calls used by all the captains...perhaps the king's sons have moved quickly enough to have persuaded some to each of their causes?
> 
> Also...who all is with Zubrim?



The way it is spoken of in the Appendix of LotR, the three kingdoms were always divisions of Arnor, but I would assume that they only became independent of one another after this current set of events.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 20, 2006)

I agree with Yay re: the dwarvish bluster and do not at all consider anyone who knows their characters that well to be in the least selfish when writing! More, I say!


----------



## Ghorim (Jul 27, 2006)

a.) Thanks for the bluster support. I'm glad it's entertaining, at the least.

b.) A new two-headed post is up. It may need editing, since I wrote it rather hastily tonight, I may have misunderstood the scenario in some respect, and I also took over a couple of characters for a few lines. I just really wanted to move things toward the juicy juiciness that lies so shortly ahead. PM me or post here if anything needs changing.

c.) I imagined a scene in the stables, involving Halak barking orders at the ponies to no effect, and then having Boffin's soft-spoken requests heeded to the letter by the animals. I thought it would be funny, but I decided to leave it up to you, Yay, if you want to detail something like that yourself.

d.) I'm leaving for Chicago this Friday afternoon. I will not return here (St. Louis) until very late on the following Monday evening. In the interim, I will be attending the Pitchfork (read: elitist) Music Festival in Union Park, enjoying the cultured rock stylings of acts such as Os Mutantes, the Futureheads, Spoon, and others. Probably no Internet access during this time whatsoever. Shouldn't make that much of a difference, though. Feel free to return my 'favors' and handle my characters while I'm out. Feed them twice daily (mostly meat and ale) and make sure they don't mess up the carpet...

Thanks again, folks...


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 28, 2006)

Awesome post, Ghorim! Now...I need to make sure of a few details. Exactly how many horses/ponies do we have and has it rained recently? I don't remember rain, so I'd think not. If anyone can help me out with those things, I'd appreciate it. Also...Yay, are you going to write that possible scene Ghorim thought of in his last OOC post for Boffin to do? Sounded pretty cool to me. No pressure, just wondering.


----------



## Uminya (Jul 31, 2006)

I've made half of a post so far, but I stopped when I started to think that we need an antagonist a bit less vague than "the armies of Arnor". I'm thinking of a Rhûdaurian cousin of Fingil's that will keep the party on its toes, biting at their heels all the way from Breeland to...the Great Beyond.

I'm thinking of naming him _Carnamir_ (q) or _Narufin_ (s), for reasons that will become evident. What do you all think on the idea of the "nemesis"?


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 31, 2006)

Bring it on! *snarl, all Dragonish tendencies awakening* (oops...is that a bit of fore-shadowing?) *toothy Dragon grin*


----------



## Ghorim (Aug 10, 2006)

Cir, it would definitely be nice to have a personage against whom our little band of adventurers must struggle. Better than the anonymity of nameless field commanders, certainly. 

Chrys, so much hint-dropping! I fully anticipate something devious, fiendish, and... _thoroughly_ scaly from you.

Sorry for taking a few extra days on the latest post... I probably should tell you folks now that I've spent the past week preparing for (and executing) a move into an apartment in Columbia, Missouri, where I attend college. My air conditioning failed about thirty minutes after I opened the door, so that was somewhat disconcerting. Anyway, everything's all settled now (more or less). 

For the next round of posts, I'm thinking that we can definitely take things up through... the Downs (eerie organ music begins playing). We've got something of a bravura action sequence in the works now, with a bunch of warriors crashing through the woods in a mad dash South, so definitely sink your teeth (or fangs, as the case may be) into it. 

I'm looking forward to see how things work out for our adventurers... is there a curveball yet to be seen?

Hmm... I'll wait eagerly...


----------



## chrysophalax (Aug 24, 2006)

Am writing from the library (where I shouldn't be) My connections down due to flooding, will be back hopefully by next Wed. So sorry!


----------



## Uminya (Aug 24, 2006)

I've been a bit busy making preparations for both my month-long return to the US as well as a move between locations here in Germany. I will try to post sometime soon, if I can.


----------



## Uminya (Sep 21, 2006)

I'll be returning to Germany on Saturday, so I should be able to post anew sometime next week. My apologies, again, for the delay.


----------



## Ghorim (Sep 22, 2006)

No worries, Cir. We've had a nice cliffhanger going for the past little while... but we'll see how the party fares in this latest predicament...


----------



## Uminya (Sep 23, 2006)

Because of bad weather in Chicago, my flight was cancelled. I will be arriving in Germany on Monday.


----------



## Ghorim (Oct 17, 2006)

Hmm... I worry for our friend Ciryaher... it doesn't appear as if he's logged in since this last post. Without his considerable contributions, I'm afraid "Eastern Clans" must go on hiatus.


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 18, 2006)

Am beginning to get the same vibe myself...*snarl*


----------

